# Which hymns do you sing at your church?



## CDM

List some of the favorites your church sings. I'd really like to read the lyrics too. I know some of them will be the big ones like, _How great thou art_, _Amazing Grace_, and others.

Also, post some lyrics of contemporary songs such as, _Shine Jesus Shine_ and "holiday" songs too. In other Psalmody threads it has come up about the superiority and completeness of hymns and spiritual songs. I'd like to know how one can arrive at this opinion. 

Also, what hymnal(s) do you use? Have you ever come across hymns / contemp. songs in worship that were laced with falsehood?


----------



## toddpedlar

mangum said:


> Also, post some lyrics of contemporary songs such as, _Shine Jesus Shine_ and "holiday" songs too. In other Psalmody threads it has come up about the superiority and completeness of hymns and spiritual songs. I'd like to know how one can arrive at this opinion.



_Shine Jesus Shine[/I} and "superiority and completeness" used in the same paragraph? I certainly hope you find nobody arguing for the superiority and completeness of tripe like that song._


----------



## caddy

*Come, Thou Fount Of Every Blessing*

Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
Call for songs of loudest praise.
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
Sung by flaming tongues above.
Praise the mount! I’m fixed upon it,
Mount of Thy redeeming love.
Sorrowing I shall be in spirit,
Till released from flesh and sin,
Yet from what I do inherit,
Here Thy praises I’ll begin;
Here I raise my Ebenezer;
Here by Thy great help I’ve come;
And I hope, by Thy good pleasure,
Safely to arrive at home.
Jesus sought me when a stranger,
Wandering from the fold of God;
He, to rescue me from danger,
Interposed His precious blood;
How His kindness yet pursues me
Mortal tongue can never tell,
Clothed in flesh, till death shall loose me
I cannot proclaim it well.
O to grace how great a debtor
Daily I’m constrained to be!
Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
Bind my wandering heart to Thee.
Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
Prone to leave the God I love;
Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
Seal it for Thy courts above.
O that day when freed from sinning,
I shall see Thy lovely face;
Clothed then in blood washed linen
How I’ll sing Thy sovereign grace;
Come, my Lord, no longer tarry,
Take my ransomed soul away;
Send thine angels now to carry
Me to realms of endless day.

A finer song has NOT been sung!


----------



## jsup

We use a Baptist Hymnal. I'm not crazy about the song, Love Lifted Me because it says "I was sinking deep in sin" when it should be "dead in sins".  But my favorite is Be Thou My Vision:

Be Thou my Vision, O Lord of my heart;
Naught be all else to me, save that Thou art
Thou my best Thought, by day or by night,
Waking or sleeping, Thy presence my light. 
Be Thou my Wisdom, and Thou my true Word;
I ever with Thee and Thou with me, Lord;
Thou my great Father, I Thy true son;
Thou in me dwelling, and I with Thee one.

Be Thou my battle Shield, Sword for the fight;
Be Thou my Dignity, Thou my Delight;
Thou my soul’s Shelter, Thou my high Tower:
Raise Thou me heavenward, O Power of my power.

Riches I heed not, nor man’s empty praise,
Thou mine Inheritance, now and always:
Thou and Thou only, first in my heart,
High King of Heaven, my Treasure Thou art.

High King of Heaven, my victory won,
May I reach Heaven’s joys, O bright Heaven’s Sun!
Heart of my own heart, whatever befall,
Still be my Vision, O Ruler of all.


----------



## caddy

^ 

Good stuff


----------



## jsup

I would have also put up Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing. I feel like the last verse completely describes me. I'm always prone to wander from the God I love. Bind my heart like a fetter, seal it for thy courts above.  I love that hymn!


----------



## toddpedlar

Two favorites, of many:

Not What My Hands Have Done (OTH #403, Horatius Bonar)

Not what my hands have done
Can save my guilty soul;
Not what my toiling flesh has borne
Can make my spirit whole.
Not what I feel or do
Can give me peace with God;
Not all my prayers and sighs and tears
Can bear my awful load.

Thy work alone, O Christ,
Can ease this weight of sin;
Thy blood alone, O Lamb of God,
Can give me peace within.
Thy love to me, O God,
Not mine, O Lord to thee,
Can rid me of this dark unrest
And set my spirit free.

Thy grace alone, O God,
To me can pardon speak;
Thy pow'r alone, O Son of God,
Can this sore bondage break.
No other work, save thine,
No other blood will do;
No strength, save that which is divine,
Can bear me safely through.

I bless the Christ of God;
I rest on love divine;
And with unfalt'ring lip and heart
I call this Saviour mine.
This cross dispels each doubt;
I bury in his tomb
Each thought of unbelief and fear,
Each ling'ring shade of gloom.

I praise the God of grace;
I trust his truth and might;
He calls me his, I call him mine,
My God, my joy, my light.
'Tis he who saveth me,
And freely pardon gives;
I love because he loveth me,
I live because he lives.

The God of Abraham Praise (OTH #32, Daniel ben Judah)

The God of Abraham praise,
Who reigns enthroned above;
Ancient of everlasting days,
And God of love:
Jehovah! great I AM!
By earth and heav'n confessed;
I bow and bless the sacred name,
For ever blest.

The God of Abraham praise,
At whose supreme command
From earth I rise, and seek the joys
At his right hand:
I all on earth forsake,
Its wisdom, fame, and power;
And him my only portion make,
My Shield and Tower.

He by himself hath sworn,
I on his oath depend;
I shall, on eagle's wings upborne,
To heav'n ascend:
I shall behold his face,
I shall his power adore,
And sing the wonders of his grace
For evermore.

The goodly land I see,
With peace and plenty blest,
A land of sacred liberty
And endless rest;
There milk and honey flow,
And oil and wine abound,
And trees of life for ever grow,
With mercy crowned.

There dwells the Lord our King,
The Lord our righteousness;
Triumphant over the world and sin,
The Prince of Peace
On Zion's sacred height
His kingdom still maintains,
And glorious with his saints in light
For ever reigns.

The whole triumphant host
Give thanks to God on high;
Hail Father, Son, and Holy Ghost,
They ever cry:
Hail Abraham's God and mine!
I join the heavenly lays
All might and majesty are thine,
And endless praise.


----------



## Coram Deo

To the tune of Fingal, Psalm 40 from the Trinity Psalter

1 I waited for the LORD;
He stooped and heard my cry.
2 He brought me from the pit,
Out of the dungeon mire,
My feet set on a rock,
My footsteps made secure.
3 My lips He gave a song,
A song to praise our God.

2. Many will see with awe,
And so will trust the LORD.
4 Blessed he who trusts in GOD,
And turns not to false men.
5 You have worked wonders, LORD;
No one compares to You!
Should I declare each one,
Their number is too great..

3. 6 You want no offering,
Nor ask a sacrifice,
But You have given me
A ready ear to hear.
You ask no off'rings burnt
Nor sacrifice for sin.
7 So I say, "Here I come,
As in the scroll inscribed.

4. 8 "To do Your will, O God,
To me is my delight.
Your law is part of me,
Deep in my heart, O God."
9 In congregation great
I told Your righteousness.
You know, LORD, I spoke out;
I did not close my lips.

5. 10 I hid not in my heart
Your truth and saving help;
Your faithfulness I preached
In the assembly great.
11 You'll not withhold from me
You tender mercies , LORD,
And Your unfailing love
Will ever keep me safe.

6. 12 Misfortunes beyond count
Have taken hold of me.
My sins close in on me
So that I cannot see.
In greater sum are they
Than hairs upon my head.
So my heart fails in me;
My courage fades away.

7. 13 Come to my rescue, LORD;
O LORD, make haste to help.
Let all who seek my life
Be shamed and be confused..
14 Let them fall back in shame
Who want to see my hurt;
15 Let them be dumb who jeer.
"A-ha, A-ha" to me.

8. 16 Let all men who seek You
Be glad and in You joy;
Who Your salvation love
Say, "Glory to the LORD!"
17 Though I'm in want and poor,
The Lord takes thought of me.
My Help, my Savior, come!
O God, do not delay! Amen!


----------



## Coram Deo

To the tune of Llangloffan, Psalm 84 from the Trinity Psalter.

O Lord of Hosts, how lovely
The place where thou dost dwell!
Thy tabernacles holy
In pleasantness excel.
My soul is longing, fainting,
Jehovah's courts to see;
My heart and flesh are crying,
O living God, for thee.

Behold the sparrow findth
A house in which to rest,
The swallow has discovered
Where she may build her nest;
And where, securely sheltered,
Her young she forth may bring;
So Lord of Hosts, Thy Altars
I seek, My God, My King.

Blest who thy house inhabit,
They ever give thee praise;
Blest all whom thou dost strengthen,
Who love the sacred ways.
Who pass through Baca's Valley,
and make in it a well;
There tains in shower abundant
The pool with water fill.

So they from strength unwearied
Go forward unto strength,
Till they appear in Zion
Before the Lord at length.
O hear, Lord God of Jacob,
To me an answer yield;
The face of Thy Anointed,
Behold, O God, our Shield.

One day excels a thousand
If spent thy courts within;
I'll choose thy threshold, rather
Than dwell in tents of sin.
Our sun and shield, Jehovah,
Will grace and glory give;
No good will he deny them
That uprightly do live.

O God of Hosts, Jehovah,
How blest is ev'ry one
Who confidence reposes
On thee, O Lord, alone.
O Lord of Hosts, How lovely
The place where thou dost dwell.
Thy tabernacles holy
in pleasantness excel. Amen!


----------



## Coram Deo

mangum said:


> In other Psalmody threads it has come up about the superiority and completeness of hymns and spiritual songs. I'd like to know how one can arrive at this opinion.



The Psalms are Superior because they are Scriptures.. They are the WORDs of Christ themselves. They Are HOLY WORDS. They are without Flaw. And we sing HIS Words back to HIM. We are also Letting "the words of Christ dwell in us richly".

No matter how someone writes a hymn is it always flawed because it is written by sinful men.. But the Psalms are Written By Christ himself and are about himself. they are Canon.

They are also Superior because they are God centered then Man centered. They are about him, his attributes, his sovereignity, his power and might and his passion on the Cross.

They are complete because almost every Psalm talks about Christ and his mighty works.. It also talks about our Atonement in Christ by his death in Psalm 22. 

Finally, Where do we begin with Hymnals.. I could find alot of error... but it would fill the room up along with the false doctrines of the men who wrote the hymns.... Isaac Watts, John Wesley, Charles Finney, etc....l


----------



## CDM

thunaer said:


> The Psalms are Superior because they are Scriptures.. They are the WORDs of Christ themselves. They Are HOLY WORDS. They are without Flaw. And we sing HIS Words back to HIM. We are also Letting "the words of Christ dwell in us richly".
> 
> No matter how someone writes a hymn is it always flawed because it is written by sinful men.. But the Psalms are Written By Christ himself and are about himself. they are Canon.
> 
> They are also Superior because they are God centered then Man centered. They are about him, his attributes, his sovereignity, his power and might and his passion on the Cross.
> 
> They are complete because almost every Psalm talks about Christ and his mighty works.. It also talks about our Atonement in Christ by his death in Psalm 22.
> 
> Finally, Where do we begin with Hymnals.. I could find alot of error... but it would fill the room up along with the false doctrines of the men who wrote the hymns.... Isaac Watts, John Wesley, Charles Finney, etc....l



Preaching to the choir, brother.  My denomination is EP. 

My question was to the uninspired song camp. Some believe the Psalms are incomplete. I wanted to know how one could possibly describe God's songs this way. And to compare them to some of the trash and false teaching found in hymns and especially contemporary songs is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Coram Deo

Opps... My bad...  sowwy..





mangum said:


> Preaching to the choir, brother.  My denomination is EP.
> 
> My question was to the uninspired song camp. Some believe the Psalms are incomplete. I wanted to know how one could possibly describe God's songs this way. And to compare them to some of the trash and false teaching found in hymns and especially contemporary songs is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## etexas

I "reckon" anything from th 1940 Episcopal Hymnal is pretty good! Thats just me. My favorite is Saint Patrick's Breastplate..........love that!


----------



## CDM

caddy said:


> Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
> Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
> Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
> Call for songs of loudest praise.
> Teach me some melodious sonnet,
> Sung by flaming tongues above.
> Praise the mount! I’m fixed upon it,
> Mount of Thy redeeming love.
> Sorrowing I shall be in spirit,
> Till released from flesh and sin,
> Yet from what I do inherit,
> Here Thy praises I’ll begin;
> Here I raise my Ebenezer;
> Here by Thy great help I’ve come;
> And I hope, by Thy good pleasure,
> Safely to arrive at home.
> Jesus sought me when a stranger,
> Wandering from the fold of God;
> He, to rescue me from danger,
> Interposed His precious blood;
> How His kindness yet pursues me
> Mortal tongue can never tell,
> Clothed in flesh, till death shall loose me
> I cannot proclaim it well.
> O to grace how great a debtor
> Daily I’m constrained to be!
> Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
> Bind my wandering heart to Thee.
> Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
> Prone to leave the God I love;
> Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
> Seal it for Thy courts above.
> O that day when freed from sinning,
> I shall see Thy lovely face;
> Clothed then in blood washed linen
> How I’ll sing Thy sovereign grace;
> Come, my Lord, no longer tarry,
> Take my ransomed soul away;
> Send thine angels now to carry
> Me to realms of endless day.
> 
> A finer song has NOT been sung!



I know of 150 that are.



> Teach me some melodious sonnet,
> Sung by flaming tongues above.



What do you, or anyone else, suppose this verse means?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

mangum said:


> Preaching to the choir, brother.



Chris -- You're in a choir?  Say it ain't so, brother!


----------



## Coram Deo

You beat me to the punch line.. 

I was going to joke and say something like 'Your Church has a choir? And your In It"

Tsk, Tsk...

LOL





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Chris -- You're in a choir?  Say it ain't so, brother!


----------



## Casey

Am I to understand, then, that the purpose of this thread was to debate EP _again_?


----------



## toddpedlar

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Am I to understand, then, that the purpose of this thread was to debate EP _again_?



Casey, you well know that there must be a minimum of three such active threads on the board at any time!


----------



## caddy

Why I could ONLY think it speaks of the saints and angels _above_ praising God, and unlike us, doing it with perfectly true hearts and minds!





mangum said:


> What do you, or anyone else, suppose this verse means?


 
Quote:
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
Sung by flaming tongues above.


----------



## CDM

caddy said:


> Why I could ONLY think it speaks of the saints and angels _above_ praising God, and unlike us, doing it with perfectly true hearts and minds!



This may be what it means *to you* but to me it means sung by the human torch.  How can you and I worship in spirit and truth when these phrases don't come from the Holy Spirit and are not the [absolute] truth? 

Sung by "flaming toungues".  The imagination of man is a remarkable thing.



> Teach me some melodious sonnet,
> Sung by flaming tongues above.


He has taught us "some melodious sonnet". In fact the Holy Spirit canonized sonnets - the Psalter.


----------



## CDM

*Away in a Manger*

For all the "holiday" fans:

No crib for His bed
The little Lord Jesus
Laid down His sweet head

The stars in the bright sky
Looked down where He lay
The little Lord Jesus
Asleep on the hay

The cattle are lowing
The poor Baby wakes
But little Lord Jesus
*No crying He makes* -->FALSE! Gnostic heresy. Trash this... or are the _cords_ in too deep?

I love Thee, Lord Jesus
Look down from the sky
And stay by my side,
'Til morning is nigh.

Be near me, Lord Jesus,
I ask Thee to stay
Close by me forever
And love me I pray

Bless all the dear children
In Thy tender care
And take us to heaven
To live with Thee there

Aaah, nothing like a little gnosticism to go with yule log.


----------



## Davidius




----------



## caddy

Interesting

Check this:


*“Prone to leave the God I love”*

Published by arnold April 27th, 2004 in the Life!. 0 Comments 
The hymn “Come, Thou Fount of Every Blessing” was such a wonderful song that I heard a lot of its versions back in college — both classical and contemporary. 
_Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
Tune my heart to sing Thy grace
Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
Call for songs of loudest praise.
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
Sung by flaming tongues above.
Praise the mount I’m fixed upon it,
Mount of Thy redeeming love._​_
_
But the story behind the writer of the song, I just found out, was even more interesting.
In 1757, Robert Robinson, a Methodist back then, wrote the song. The last paragraph of the song says,
_Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
Prone to leave the God I love
Take my heart, O take and seal it
Seal it for thy courts above._​Prone to wonder indeed, he left Methodism and became a Baptist. Worst, he later became a Unitarian. Unitarians do not believe in the full diety of Jesus Christ. He died June 9, 1790. 
Did he indeed “the God I love”? A widely-told story says that one day as he was riding in a stagecoach a lady asked him what he thought of the hymn she was humming. He responded, “Madam, I am the poor unhappy man who wrote that hymn many years ago, and I would give a thousand worlds, if I had them, to enjoy the feelings I had then.”
Source: Robert Robinson wandered from the Lord with links from BrownPau

http://arnold.gamboa.ph/2004/04/

Anybody familiar with this story?










mangum said:


> This may be what it means *to you* but to me it means sung by the human torch.  How can you and I worship in spirit and truth when these phrases don't come from the Holy Spirit and are not the [absolute] truth?
> 
> Sung by "flaming toungues".  The imagination of man is a remarkable thing.
> 
> 
> He has taught us "some melodious sonnet". In fact the Holy Spirit canonized sonnets - the Psalter.


----------



## Davidius

This is personally one of my favorites:



> *I Give You Freedom (The Whippoorwill Song)*
> 
> I set the boundries of the ocean vast,
> Carved out the mountains from the distant past,
> Moulded a man from the miry clay,
> Breathed in him life, but he went astray.
> 
> CHORUS:
> I own the cattle on a thousand hills,
> I write the music for the whippoorwills,
> Control the planets with their rocks and rills,
> But give you freedom to use your own will.
> 
> And if you want Me to, I’ll make you whole,
> I’ll only do it though’ if you say so.
> I’ll never force you, for I love you so,
> I give you freedom - Is it “yes” or “no”?
> 
> I hold the waters in My mighty hand
> Spread out the heavens with a single span,
> Make all creation tremble at My voice,
> But My own children come to Me by choice.
> (chorus)
> 
> Even the oxen knows the master’s stall,
> And sheep will recognize the shepherd’s call
> I could demand your love - I own you twice,
> But only willing love is worth the price!
> (chorus)
> 
> My holy word now I give to you,
> As a shining lamp to guide you through,
> My yoke is easy and My burden is light,
> Keep looking up, your Heavenly home’s in sight.
> (chorus)


----------



## caddy

Well...it doesn't appear to be true!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Robinson_%28hymnist%29


----------



## CDM

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> This is personally one of my favorites:





Teach this sugar coated heresy to children as early as you can. . .

Checkmate!


----------



## Casey

toddpedlar said:


> Casey, you well know that there must be a minimum of three such active threads on the board at any time!


Unfortunately, I see no other way of interpreting this thread than that Chris had every intention of maligning those who don't agree with his view.


----------



## caddy

^
I don't know, but I must admit I was totally lost with the human torch description...


----------



## MrMerlin777

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Unfortunately, I see no other way of interpreting this thread than that Chris had every intention of maligning those who don't agree with his view.





Unfortunately, neither can I.


----------



## etexas

mangum said:


> For all the "holiday" fans:
> 
> No crib for His bed
> The little Lord Jesus
> Laid down His sweet head
> 
> The stars in the bright sky
> Looked down where He lay
> The little Lord Jesus
> Asleep on the hay
> 
> The cattle are lowing
> The poor Baby wakes
> But little Lord Jesus
> *No crying He makes* -->FALSE! Gnostic heresy. Trash this... or are the _cords_ in too deep?
> 
> I love Thee, Lord Jesus
> Look down from the sky
> And stay by my side,
> 'Til morning is nigh.
> 
> Be near me, Lord Jesus,
> I ask Thee to stay
> Close by me forever
> And love me I pray
> 
> Bless all the dear children
> In Thy tender care
> And take us to heaven
> To live with Thee there
> 
> Aaah, nothing like a little gnosticism to go with yule log.



I alway sort of liked this hymn during Christmas.


----------



## jsup

Bring out the gnostic, heretically, sugar-coated, trashy ale for we hymn lovers.

There is no doubt in my mind that Jesus cried as a baby, but I don't think anyone is sinning for believing that He didn't.

My exact words Caddy: I had the same mental picture of "flaming tongues".

As for Robinson, every Christian is prone to wander. Some go further than others. Yet, they have the ability to obey God.


----------



## panta dokimazete

mangum said:


> This may be what it means *to you* but to me it means sung by the human torch.  How can you and I worship in spirit and truth when these phrases don't come from the Holy Spirit and are not the [absolute] truth?
> 
> Sung by "flaming toungues".  The imagination of man is a remarkable thing.



uhh...s'cuse me - just noticed this thread:

Acts 2:3
And divided tongues as of fire appeared to them and rested on each one of them.

I believe that is where the phrase originated.

If you need additional clarification, let me know.

...and it is one of my favorite hymns, too.


----------



## panta dokimazete

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Unfortunately, I see no other way of interpreting this thread than that Chris had every intention of maligning those who don't agree with his view.



seems that way - strawmen and all...



> And can it be that I should gain
> An interest in the Savior’s blood?
> Died He for me, who caused His pain—
> For me, who Him to death pursued?
> Amazing love! How can it be,
> That Thou, my God, shouldst die for me?
> Amazing love! How can it be,
> That Thou, my God, shouldst die for me?
> 
> ’Tis mystery all: th’Immortal dies:
> Who can explore His strange design?
> In vain the firstborn seraph tries
> To sound the depths of love divine.
> ’Tis mercy all! Let earth adore,
> Let angel minds inquire no more.
> ’Tis mercy all! Let earth adore;
> Let angel minds inquire no more.
> 
> He left His Father’s throne above
> So free, so infinite His grace—
> Emptied Himself of all but love,
> And bled for Adam’s helpless race:
> ’Tis mercy all, immense and free,
> For O my God, it found out me!
> ’Tis mercy all, immense and free,
> For O my God, it found out me!
> 
> Long my imprisoned spirit lay,
> Fast bound in sin and nature’s night;
> Thine eye diffused a quickening ray—
> I woke, the dungeon flamed with light;
> My chains fell off, my heart was free,
> I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.
> My chains fell off, my heart was free,
> I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.
> 
> Still the small inward voice I hear,
> That whispers all my sins forgiven;
> Still the atoning blood is near,
> That quenched the wrath of hostile Heaven.
> I feel the life His wounds impart;
> I feel the Savior in my heart.
> I feel the life His wounds impart;
> I feel the Savior in my heart.
> 
> No condemnation now I dread;
> Jesus, and all in Him, is mine;
> Alive in Him, my living Head,
> And clothed in righteousness divine,
> Bold I approach th’eternal throne,
> And claim the crown, through Christ my own.
> Bold I approach th’eternal throne,
> And claim the crown, through Christ my own.


----------



## fredtgreco

jdlongmire said:


> seems that way - strawmen and all...



Ignoring the ever present EP attacks,

Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #439
*Jesus, thy blood and righteousness
* My beauty are, my glorious dress;
'Midst flaming worlds, in these arrayed,
With joy shall I lift up my head.

Bold shall I stand in thy great day;
For who aught to my charge shall lay?
Fully absolved through these I am
From sin and fear, from guilt and shame.

When from the dust of death I rise
To claim my mansion in the skies,
Ev'n then this shall be all my plea,
Jesus hath lived, hath died, for me.

Jesus, be endless praise to thee,
Whose boundless mercy hath for me—
For me a full atonement made,
An everlasting ransom paid.

O let the dead now hear thy voice;
Now bid thy banished ones rejoice;
Their beauty this, their glorious dress,
Jesus, thy blood and righteousness.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #105
Psalm 148:1-13

* Hallelujah, praise Jehovah,*
From the heavens praise his Name;
Praise Jehovah in the highest,
All his angels, praise proclaim.
All his hosts, together praise him,
Sun and moon and stars on high;
Praise him, O ye heav'ns of heavens,
And ye floods above the sky.

Let them praises give Jehovah,
For his name alone is high,
And his glory is exalted,
And his glory is exalted,
And his glory is exalted,
Far above the earth and sky. 

Let them praises give Jehovah,
They were made at his command;
Them for ever he established,
His decree shall ever stand.
From the earth, O praise Jehovah,
All ye seas, ye monsters all,
Fire and hail and snow and vapors,
Stormy winds that hear his call.

All ye fruitful trees and cedars,
All ye hills and mountains high;
Creeping things and beasts and cattle,
Birds that in the heavens fly,
Kings of earth, and all ye people,
Princes great, earth's judges all;
Praise his Name, young men and maidens,
Aged men, and children small.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #501

* Guide me, O thou great Jehovah,*
Pilgrim through this barren land;
I am weak, but thou art mighty;
Hold me with thy pow'rful hand;
Bread of heaven, Bread of heaven,
Feed me till I want no more.

Open now the crystal fountain,
Whence the healing stream doth flow;
Let the fire and cloudy pillar
Lead me all my journey through;
Strong Deliverer, strong Deliverer,
Be thou still my Strength and Shield.

When I tread the verge of Jordan,
Bid my anxious fears subside;
Death of death, and hell's Destruction,
Land me safe on Canaan's side;
Songs of praises, songs of praises
I will ever give to thee.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #271

* How sweet and awful is the place*
With Christ within the doors,
While everlasting love displays
The choicest of her stores.

While all our hearts and all our songs
Join to admire the feast,
Each of us cry, with thankful tongues,
"Lord, why was I a guest?

"Why was I made to hear thy voice,
And enter while there's room,
When thousands make a wretched choice,
And rather starve than come?"

'Twas the same love that spread the feast
That sweetly drew us in;
Else we had still refused to taste,
And perished in our sin.

Pity the nations, O our God,
Constrain the earth to come;
Send thy victorious Word abroad,
And bring the strangers home.

We long to see thy churches full,
That all the chosen race
May, with one voice and heart and soul,
Sing thy redeeming grace.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #269

* Glorious things of thee are spoken,*
Zion, city of our God;
He whose word cannot be broken
Formed thee for his own abode:
On the Rock of Ages founded,
What can shake thy sure repose?
With salvation's walls surrounded,
Thou may'st smile at all thy foes.

See the streams of living waters,
Springing from eternal love,
Well supply thy sons and daughters,
And all fear of want remove;
Who can faint, while such a river
Ever flows their thirst t'assuage?
Grace which, like the Lord, the giver,
Never fails from age to age.

Round each habitation hov'ring,
See the cloud and fire appear
For a glory and a cov'ring,
Showing that the Lord is near:
Thus deriving from their banner
Light by night and shade by day,
Safe they feed upon the manna
Which he gives them when they pray.

Saviour, if of Zion's city
I, through grace, a member am,
Let the world deride or pity,
I will glory in thy Name:
Fading is the worldling's pleasure,
All his boasted pomp and show;
Solid joys and lasting treasure
None but Zion's children know.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #94

* Whate'er my God ordains is right:*
Holy his will abideth;
I will be still whate'er he doth;
And follow where he guideth:
He is my God: though dark my road,
He holds me that I shall not fall:
Wherefore to him I leave it all.

Whate'er my God ordains is right:
He never will deceive me;
He leads me by the proper path;
I know he will not leave me:
I take, content, what he hath sent;
His hand can turn my griefs away,
And patiently I wait his day.

Whate'er my God ordains is right:
Though now this cup, in drinking,
May bitter seem to my faint heart,
I take it, all unshrinking:
My God is true; each morn anew
Sweet comfort yet shall fill my heart,
And pain and sorrow shall depart.

Whate'er my God ordains is right:
Here shall my stand be taken;
Though sorrow, need, or death be mine,
Yet am I not forsaken;
My Father's care is round me there;
He holds me that I shall not fall:
And so to him I leave it all.


Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #127

* Let us love, and sing, and wonder,*
Let us praise the Saviour's name!
He has hushed the law's loud thunder,
He has quenched Mount Sinai's flame;
He has washed us with his blood,
He has brought us nigh to God.

Let us love the Lord who bought us,
Pitied us when enemies,
Called us by his grace, and taught us,
Gave us ears and gave us eyes:
He has washed us with his blood,
He presents our souls to God.

Let us sing, though fierce temptation
Threaten hard to bear us down!
For the Lord, our strong salvation,
Holds in view the conqueror's crown,
He who washed us with his blood,
Soon will bring us home to God.

Let us wonder; grace and justice
Join, and point to mercy's store;
When through grace in Christ our trust is,
Justice smiles, and asks no more:
He who washed us with his blood,
Has secured our way to God.

Let us praise, and join the chorus
Of the saints enthroned on high;
Here they trusted him before us,
Now their praises fill the sky:
"Thou hast washed us with thy blood;
Thou art worthy, Lamb of God!"


----------



## panta dokimazete

Nice, Fred.


----------



## panta dokimazete

One of my favorite "doctrine hymns"

Holy, holy, holy! Lord God Almighty!
Early in the morning our song shall rise to Thee;
Holy, holy, holy, merciful and mighty!
God in three Persons, blessèd Trinity!

Holy, holy, holy! All the saints adore Thee,
Casting down their golden crowns around the glassy sea;
Cherubim and seraphim falling down before Thee,
Who was, and is, and evermore shall be.

Holy, holy, holy! though the darkness hide Thee,
Though the eye of sinful man Thy glory may not see;
Only Thou art holy; there is none beside Thee,
Perfect in power, in love, and purity.

Holy, holy, holy! Lord God Almighty!
All Thy works shall praise Thy Name, in earth, and sky, and sea;
Holy, holy, holy; merciful and mighty!
God in three Persons, blessèd Trinity!


----------



## wsw201

Fred,

When you mention the "original" Trinity Hymnal, I assume you're talking about "Ol' Blue"?


----------



## panta dokimazete

and I love the exuberant "worship of the nations" theme of this:

It’s the song of the redeemed
Rising from the African plain
It’s the song of the forgiven
Drowning out the Amazon rain
The song of Asian believers
Filled with God’s holy fire
It’s every tribe, every tongue, every nation
A love song born of a grateful choir

It’s all God’s children singing
Glory, glory, hallelujah
He reigns, He reigns
It’s all God’s children singing
Glory, glory, hallelujah
He reigns, He reigns

Let it rise about the four winds
Caught up in the heavenly sound
Let praises echo from the towers of cathedrals
To the faithful gathered underground
Of all the songs sung from the dawn of creation
Some were meant to persist
Of all the bells rung from a thousand steeples
None rings truer than this

And all the powers of darkness
Tremble at what they’ve just heard
‘Cause all the powers of darkness
Can’t drown out a single word

When all God’s children sing out
Glory, glory, hallelujah
He reigns, He reigns
All God’s people singing
Glory, glory, hallelujah
He reigns, He reigns


----------



## raderag

You all have posted some really good ones, but I don't think I have seen my very favorite (Be Thou My Vision is one of my favorites). I would say that the music in the Trinity Hymnal isn't near as good as it could be. At least, the musically reworked versions we sing seem much better.


> *Stricken, smitten, and afflicted,*
> See Him dying on the tree!
> ’Tis the Christ by man rejected;
> Yes, my soul, ’tis He, ’tis He!
> ’Tis the long expected prophet,
> David’s Son, yet David’s Lord;
> Proofs I see sufficient of it:
> ’Tis a true and faithful Word.
> 
> Tell me, ye who hear Him groaning,
> Was there ever grief like His?
> Friends through fear His cause disowning,
> Foes insulting his distress:
> Many hands were raised to wound Him,
> None would interpose to save;
> But the deepest stroke that pierced Him
> Was the stroke that Justice gave.
> 
> Ye who think of sin but lightly,
> Nor suppose the evil great,
> Here may view its nature rightly,
> Here its guilt may estimate.
> Mark the Sacrifice appointed!
> See Who bears the awful load!
> ’Tis the Word, the Lord’s Anointed,
> Son of Man, and Son of God.
> 
> Here we have a firm foundation,
> Here the refuge of the lost.
> Christ the Rock of our salvation,
> Christ the Name of which we boast.
> Lamb of God for sinners wounded!
> Sacrifice to cancel guilt!
> None shall ever be confounded
> Who on Him their hope have built.



There there is the Thomas Tallis evening hymn; simple, beautiful, and sound. I mention this only because it is wonderful and more uncommon. Sung with the tune of the Doxology.



> All praise to Thee, my God, this night,
> For all the blessings of the light;
> Keep me, O keep me, King of kings,
> Beneath Thine own almighty wings.
> 
> Forgive me, Lord, for Thy dear Son,
> The ill that I this day have done,
> That with the world, myself, and Thee,
> I, ere I sleep, at peace may be.
> 
> Teach me to live, that I may dread
> The grave as little as my bed;
> Teach me to die, that so I may
> Rise glorious at the awful day.
> 
> O may my soul on Thee repose,
> And with sweet sleep mine eyelids close;
> Sleep that may me more vigorous make
> To serve my God when I awake.
> 
> When in the night I sleepless lie,
> My soul with heavenly thoughts supply;
> Let no ill dreams disturb my rest,
> No powers of darkness me molest.
> 
> O when shall I, in endless day,
> For ever chase dark sleep away,
> And hymns with the supernal choir
> Incessant sing, and never tire!
> 
> Praise God from whom all blessings flow;
> Praise him, all creatures here below;
> Praise him above, ye heavn'ly host;
> Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.


----------



## etexas

fredtgreco said:


> Ignoring the ever present EP attacks,
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #439
> *Jesus, thy blood and righteousness
> * My beauty are, my glorious dress;
> 'Midst flaming worlds, in these arrayed,
> With joy shall I lift up my head.
> 
> Bold shall I stand in thy great day;
> For who aught to my charge shall lay?
> Fully absolved through these I am
> From sin and fear, from guilt and shame.
> 
> When from the dust of death I rise
> To claim my mansion in the skies,
> Ev'n then this shall be all my plea,
> Jesus hath lived, hath died, for me.
> 
> Jesus, be endless praise to thee,
> Whose boundless mercy hath for me—
> For me a full atonement made,
> An everlasting ransom paid.
> 
> O let the dead now hear thy voice;
> Now bid thy banished ones rejoice;
> Their beauty this, their glorious dress,
> Jesus, thy blood and righteousness.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #105
> Psalm 148:1-13
> 
> * Hallelujah, praise Jehovah,*
> From the heavens praise his Name;
> Praise Jehovah in the highest,
> All his angels, praise proclaim.
> All his hosts, together praise him,
> Sun and moon and stars on high;
> Praise him, O ye heav'ns of heavens,
> And ye floods above the sky.
> 
> Let them praises give Jehovah,
> For his name alone is high,
> And his glory is exalted,
> And his glory is exalted,
> And his glory is exalted,
> Far above the earth and sky.
> 
> Let them praises give Jehovah,
> They were made at his command;
> Them for ever he established,
> His decree shall ever stand.
> From the earth, O praise Jehovah,
> All ye seas, ye monsters all,
> Fire and hail and snow and vapors,
> Stormy winds that hear his call.
> 
> All ye fruitful trees and cedars,
> All ye hills and mountains high;
> Creeping things and beasts and cattle,
> Birds that in the heavens fly,
> Kings of earth, and all ye people,
> Princes great, earth's judges all;
> Praise his Name, young men and maidens,
> Aged men, and children small.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #501
> 
> * Guide me, O thou great Jehovah,*
> Pilgrim through this barren land;
> I am weak, but thou art mighty;
> Hold me with thy pow'rful hand;
> Bread of heaven, Bread of heaven,
> Feed me till I want no more.
> 
> Open now the crystal fountain,
> Whence the healing stream doth flow;
> Let the fire and cloudy pillar
> Lead me all my journey through;
> Strong Deliverer, strong Deliverer,
> Be thou still my Strength and Shield.
> 
> When I tread the verge of Jordan,
> Bid my anxious fears subside;
> Death of death, and hell's Destruction,
> Land me safe on Canaan's side;
> Songs of praises, songs of praises
> I will ever give to thee.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #271
> 
> * How sweet and awful is the place*
> With Christ within the doors,
> While everlasting love displays
> The choicest of her stores.
> 
> While all our hearts and all our songs
> Join to admire the feast,
> Each of us cry, with thankful tongues,
> "Lord, why was I a guest?
> 
> "Why was I made to hear thy voice,
> And enter while there's room,
> When thousands make a wretched choice,
> And rather starve than come?"
> 
> 'Twas the same love that spread the feast
> That sweetly drew us in;
> Else we had still refused to taste,
> And perished in our sin.
> 
> Pity the nations, O our God,
> Constrain the earth to come;
> Send thy victorious Word abroad,
> And bring the strangers home.
> 
> We long to see thy churches full,
> That all the chosen race
> May, with one voice and heart and soul,
> Sing thy redeeming grace.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #269
> 
> * Glorious things of thee are spoken,*
> Zion, city of our God;
> He whose word cannot be broken
> Formed thee for his own abode:
> On the Rock of Ages founded,
> What can shake thy sure repose?
> With salvation's walls surrounded,
> Thou may'st smile at all thy foes.
> 
> See the streams of living waters,
> Springing from eternal love,
> Well supply thy sons and daughters,
> And all fear of want remove;
> Who can faint, while such a river
> Ever flows their thirst t'assuage?
> Grace which, like the Lord, the giver,
> Never fails from age to age.
> 
> Round each habitation hov'ring,
> See the cloud and fire appear
> For a glory and a cov'ring,
> Showing that the Lord is near:
> Thus deriving from their banner
> Light by night and shade by day,
> Safe they feed upon the manna
> Which he gives them when they pray.
> 
> Saviour, if of Zion's city
> I, through grace, a member am,
> Let the world deride or pity,
> I will glory in thy Name:
> Fading is the worldling's pleasure,
> All his boasted pomp and show;
> Solid joys and lasting treasure
> None but Zion's children know.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #94
> 
> * Whate'er my God ordains is right:*
> Holy his will abideth;
> I will be still whate'er he doth;
> And follow where he guideth:
> He is my God: though dark my road,
> He holds me that I shall not fall:
> Wherefore to him I leave it all.
> 
> Whate'er my God ordains is right:
> He never will deceive me;
> He leads me by the proper path;
> I know he will not leave me:
> I take, content, what he hath sent;
> His hand can turn my griefs away,
> And patiently I wait his day.
> 
> Whate'er my God ordains is right:
> Though now this cup, in drinking,
> May bitter seem to my faint heart,
> I take it, all unshrinking:
> My God is true; each morn anew
> Sweet comfort yet shall fill my heart,
> And pain and sorrow shall depart.
> 
> Whate'er my God ordains is right:
> Here shall my stand be taken;
> Though sorrow, need, or death be mine,
> Yet am I not forsaken;
> My Father's care is round me there;
> He holds me that I shall not fall:
> And so to him I leave it all.
> 
> 
> Original _Trinity Hymnal_, #127
> 
> * Let us love, and sing, and wonder,*
> Let us praise the Saviour's name!
> He has hushed the law's loud thunder,
> He has quenched Mount Sinai's flame;
> He has washed us with his blood,
> He has brought us nigh to God.
> 
> Let us love the Lord who bought us,
> Pitied us when enemies,
> Called us by his grace, and taught us,
> Gave us ears and gave us eyes:
> He has washed us with his blood,
> He presents our souls to God.
> 
> Let us sing, though fierce temptation
> Threaten hard to bear us down!
> For the Lord, our strong salvation,
> Holds in view the conqueror's crown,
> He who washed us with his blood,
> Soon will bring us home to God.
> 
> Let us wonder; grace and justice
> Join, and point to mercy's store;
> When through grace in Christ our trust is,
> Justice smiles, and asks no more:
> He who washed us with his blood,
> Has secured our way to God.
> 
> Let us praise, and join the chorus
> Of the saints enthroned on high;
> Here they trusted him before us,
> Now their praises fill the sky:
> "Thou hast washed us with thy blood;
> Thou art worthy, Lamb of God!"


That's just good stuff!


----------



## fredtgreco

wsw201 said:


> Fred,
> 
> When you mention the "original" Trinity Hymnal, I assume you're talking about "Ol' Blue"?




Yes. The OPC Trinity Hymnal website is great! (Even though we use the new Red)


----------



## sotzo

> *posted by magnum:*This may be what it means *to you* but to me it means sung by the human torch. How can you and I worship in spirit and truth when these phrases don't come from the Holy Spirit and are not the [absolute] truth?
> 
> Sung by "flaming toungues". The imagination of man is a remarkable thing.



Magnum - first, do you genuinely believe that "flaming tongues" refers to a human torch? If not, then you defeat your own argument. If you do, I'd love to get your exegesis on Matt 16:18...perhaps Jesus was really referring to a large boulder on which he wanted to build a fellowship hall.

Second, and more importantly, Scripture cannot be fully and completely comprehended by the church nor agreed upon at every point between believers...the mere presence of the EP debate proves that...therefore, we don't all of a sudden enter some mystical union of complete and oneness in understanding because we sing the Psalms exclusively rather than the Psalms and other hymns.


----------



## satz

Many hymns are flawed to varying degrees because they were written by imperfect, sinful men. So are many of the prayers and sermons given by pastors in even the most reformed church. Why is one a problem and not the other?

I mentioned in the other thread that in the end EP comes down to whether or not God has commanded it. All this discussion about the superiority of the psalms to hymns, or vice versa is, I think, besides the point.


----------



## etexas

I still like Silent Night!!!


----------



## caddy

ROFL !







I follow Jesus said:


> I still like Silent Night!!!


----------



## satz

We don't sing this at church, but I always liked 'When Thou My Righteous Judge Shall Come'.


----------



## raekwon

This is an old thread, but since I love talking about favorite hymns, I'll resurrect it.

*In Christ Alone*
In Christ alone my hope is found;
He is my light, my strength, my song;
This cornerstone, this solid ground,
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace,
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My comforter, my all in all—
Here in the love of Christ I stand.

In Christ alone, Who took on flesh,
Fullness of God in helpless babe!
This gift of love and righteousness,
Scorned by the ones He came to save.
Till on that cross as Jesus died,
The wrath of God was satisfied;
For ev'ry sin on Him was laid—
Here in the death of Christ I live.

There in the ground His body lay,
Light of the world by darkness slain;
Then bursting forth in glorious day,
Up from the grave He rose again!
And as He stands in victory,
Sin's curse has lost its grip on me;
For I am His and He is mine—
Bought with the precious blood of Christ.

No guilt in life, no fear in death—
This is the pow'r of Christ in me;
From life's first cry to final breath,
Jesus commands my destiny.
No pow'r of hell, no scheme of man,
Can ever pluck me from His hand;
Till He returns or calls me home—
Here in the pow'r of Christ I'll stand.

*Mercy Speaks By Jesus' Blood*
Mercy speaks by Jesus' blood
Hear and sing, ye sons of God
Justice satisfied indeed
Christ has full atonement made

Jesus' blood speaks loud and sweet
Here, all deity and meet
And without a jarring voice
Welcome Zion to rejoice
Welcome Zion to rejoice

_"All her debts were cast on Me
And she must and shall go free
All her debts were case on Me
And she must and shall go free."_

Peace of conscience, peace with God
We obtain through Jesus' blood
Jesus' blood speaks solid rest
We believe and we are blessed
We believe and we are blessed

_"All her debts were cast on Me
And she must and shall go free
All her debts were case on Me
And she must and shall go free."_

Should the Law against her roar
Jesus' blood still speaks with power
"All her debts were cast on Me
And she must and shall go free"

*Thy Mercy, My God*
Thy mercy, my God, is the theme of my song
The joy of my heart and the boast of my tongue
Thy free grace, alone, from the first to the last
Has won my affection and bound my soul fast

Without thy sweet mercy I could not live here
Sin would reduce me to utter despair
But through thy free goodness, my spirit's revived
And he that first made me still keeps me alive

Thy mercy is more than a match for my heart
Which wanders to feel its own hardness depart
Dissolved by thy goodness, I fall to the ground
And weep for the praise of the mercy I've found

Great Father of mercy, thy goodness I own
In the covenant love of thy crucified Son
All praise to the Spirit, whose whisper divine
Seals mercy, and pardon, and righteousness mine!

The first one, we actually don't sing in our church just yet, but I hope to get it into the rotation. A few others previously mentioned are favorites as well (especially _Not What My Hands Have Done_, though sung in a different tune.)


----------



## blhowes

raekwon said:


> This is an old thread, but since I love talking about favorite hymns, I'll resurrect it.


Nice lyrics. They're all new to me - I'll have to google and see if I can fine their tunes. In the meantime, can you hum a couple bars for me?


----------



## raekwon

blhowes said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old thread, but since I love talking about favorite hymns, I'll resurrect it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lyrics. They're all new to me - I'll have to google and see if I can fine their tunes. In the meantime, can you hum a couple bars for me?
Click to expand...




Check out the online RUF Hymnbook for the last two I listed. The first is from Sovereign Grace Music.


----------



## Calvibaptist

thunaer said:


> The Psalms are Superior because they are Scriptures.. They are the WORDs of Christ themselves. They Are HOLY WORDS. They are without Flaw. And we sing HIS Words back to HIM. We are also Letting "the words of Christ dwell in us richly".
> 
> No matter how someone writes a hymn is it always flawed because it is written by sinful men.. But the Psalms are Written By Christ himself and are about himself. they are Canon.





mangum said:


> My question was to the uninspired song camp. Some believe the Psalms are incomplete. I wanted to know how one could possibly describe God's songs this way.



OK, not to get into an EP debate... Let me start by saying that I have begun adding Psalms from the various Psalters into our current worship service and find it very enriching. Amazing how doing something God commands is enriching!

BUT, do those who believe in EP actually believe that the Psalter from 1562/1564/1640/1650/1696/or any other year is the inspired Word of God? I think to be consistent on this, you would have to drop "metrical psalters" and sing whatever literal translation you chose, whether KJV, ESV, etc. The metrical psalters take the words of the Psalms and re-write them to make them poetic. I know they try to get as "close" to the original meaning as possible, but they, too, are the words of men (just like our confessions).


----------



## Calvibaptist

raekwon said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old thread, but since I love talking about favorite hymns, I'll resurrect it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lyrics. They're all new to me - I'll have to google and see if I can fine their tunes. In the meantime, can you hum a couple bars for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out RUF Hymnbook Online Hymn Resource for the last two I listed. The first is from Sovereign Grace Music.
Click to expand...


Both of those sources are great! I use them often in our worship service.


----------



## blhowes

Mercy Speaks By Jesus' Blood (good stuff)

Edit: Ya beat me to it.


----------



## raekwon

blhowes said:


> Mercy Speaks By Jesus' Blood (good stuff)



(That's Derek Webb and Sandra McCracken singing there, btw. Undoubtedly the best sample MP3 on that site... some are REALLY bad. )


----------



## Calvibaptist

raekwon said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy Speaks By Jesus' Blood (good stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Derek Webb and Sandra McCracken singing there, btw. Undoubtedly the best sample MP3 on that site... some are REALLY bad. )
Click to expand...


Yeah, definitely a couple of college kids that are *not* music majors recording these!


----------



## Coram Deo

New Psalters are far more Superior in translation then the older Psalters though I am still amazed at the tunes in the Genevan Psalter..... Book of Psalms for Singing is updated very frequently for the best translation into english and the Trinity Psalter is good too... There is a BIG difference between a translation like the book of psalms for singing and the Trinity Psalter then a psalm paraphrase.........

My question for you since you asked about Psalms is that do you read the bible in hebrew and greek when you preach or from a translation.... A translation is still the perfect word of God translated into our common language.....



As per "In Christ Alone" hymn, I think it is weak, and nothing more then a catchy praise chorus that is from the charismatic movement... I can not stand that song........

Michael




Calvibaptist said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Psalms are Superior because they are Scriptures.. They are the WORDs of Christ themselves. They Are HOLY WORDS. They are without Flaw. And we sing HIS Words back to HIM. We are also Letting "the words of Christ dwell in us richly".
> 
> No matter how someone writes a hymn is it always flawed because it is written by sinful men.. But the Psalms are Written By Christ himself and are about himself. they are Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mangum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question was to the uninspired song camp. Some believe the Psalms are incomplete. I wanted to know how one could possibly describe God's songs this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not to get into an EP debate... Let me start by saying that I have begun adding Psalms from the various Psalters into our current worship service and find it very enriching. Amazing how doing something God commands is enriching!
> 
> BUT, do those who believe in EP actually believe that the Psalter from 1562/1564/1640/1650/1696/or any other year is the inspired Word of God? I think to be consistent on this, you would have to drop "metrical psalters" and sing whatever literal translation you chose, whether KJV, ESV, etc. The metrical psalters take the words of the Psalms and re-write them to make them poetic. I know they try to get as "close" to the original meaning as possible, but they, too, are the words of men (just like our confessions).
Click to expand...


----------



## Calvibaptist

thunaer said:


> New Psalters are far more Superior in translation then the older Psalters though I am still amazed at the tunes in the Genevan Psalter..... Book of Psalms for Singing is updated very frequently for the best translation into english and the Trinity Psalter is good too... There is a BIG difference between a translation like the book of psalms for singing and the Trinity Psalter then a psalm paraphrase.........
> 
> My question for you since you asked about Psalms is that do you read the bible in hebrew and greek when you preach or from a translation.... A translation is still the perfect word of God translated into our common language.....



That's why I asked about singing the Psalms in the KJV or whatever translation compared with the Psalters. I have been to this site and like the Psalters, but they all seem to take some poetic license. This does not appear to be translation. If it is not, then my question was, how can you claim it is the Word of God any more than great hymns of the faith that have the theology of the Bible in them?


----------



## raekwon

I'm not coming near the EP debate with a ten-foot pole, so . . . another couple of favorites that we sing.

*Pensive, Doubting, Fearful Heart*
Pensive, doubting, fearful heart,
Hear what Christ the Saviour says;
Every word should joy impart,
Change thy mourning into praise:
Yes, he speaks, and speaks to thee,
May he help thee to believe!
Then thou presently will see,
Thou hast little cause to grieve.

Fear thou not, nor be ashamed,
All thy sorrows soon shall end
I who heav’n and earth have framed,
Am thy husband and thy friend
I the High and Holy One,
Israel’s God by all adored;
As thy Saviour will be known,
Thy Redeemer and thy Lord.

For a moment I withdrew,
And thy heart was filled with pain;
But my mercies I’ll renew,
Thou shalt soon rejoice again:
Though I seem to hide my face,
Very soon my wrath shall cease;
‘Tis but for a moment’s space,
Ending in eternal peace.

Though afflicted, tempest-tossed,
Comfortless awhile thou art,
Do not think thou canst be lost,
Thou art graven on my heart
All thy wastes I will repair,
Thou shalt be rebuilt anew;
And in thee it shall appear,
What the God of love can do.

*Hark, The Voice of Love and Mercy*
Hark, the voice of love and mercy
Sounds aloud from Calvary
See, it rends the rocks asunder
Shakes the earth and veils the sky
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Hear the dying savior cry
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Hear the dying savior cry

"It is finished!" O what pleasures
Do these charming words afford
Heavenly blessing without measure
Flows to us from Christ the Lord
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Saints, the dying words, record
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Saints, the dying words, record

Finished, all the types and shadows
Of the ceremonial law
Finished, all that God had promised
Death and Hell no more shall awe
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Saints, from hence your comfort draw
"It is finished! It is finished!"
Saints, from hence your comfort draw

Tune your harps anew, ye seraphs
Join to sing the pleasing theme
Saints on earth and all in Heaven
Join to praise Emmanuel's name
"Hallelujah! Hallelujah!"
Glory to the bleeding Lamb!
"Hallelujah! Hallelujah!"
Glory to the bleeding Lamb!


----------



## Coram Deo

Oh I been to that site.... To compare Psalm translations.... I think even a bad Psalm paraphrase is better then no psalms at all or to replace them with hymns.. But I prefer the Book of Psalms for Singing and the Trinity Psalter to those other Psalters any day... They try to get to the hebrew in the closest way, just like a bible translation..... And if you want scores to sing alone then the book of psalms for singing beats all hands down....

As for poetic license, even all bible translations do that... Even the mightly KJV which is still copyrighted in England under the Queens purse......



Calvibaptist said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Psalters are far more Superior in translation then the older Psalters though I am still amazed at the tunes in the Genevan Psalter..... Book of Psalms for Singing is updated very frequently for the best translation into english and the Trinity Psalter is good too... There is a BIG difference between a translation like the book of psalms for singing and the Trinity Psalter then a psalm paraphrase.........
> 
> My question for you since you asked about Psalms is that do you read the bible in hebrew and greek when you preach or from a translation.... A translation is still the perfect word of God translated into our common language.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked about singing the Psalms in the KJV or whatever translation compared with the Psalters. I have been to this site and like the Psalters, but they all seem to take some poetic license. This does not appear to be translation. If it is not, then my question was, how can you claim it is the Word of God any more than great hymns of the faith that have the theology of the Bible in them?
Click to expand...


----------



## Calvibaptist

thunaer said:


> Oh I been to that site.... To compare Psalm translations.... I think even a bad Psalm paraphrase is better then no psalms at all or to replace them with hymns.. But I prefer the Book of Psalms for Singing and the Trinity Psalter to those other Psalters any day... They try to get to the hebrew in the closest way, just like a bible translation..... And if you want scores to sing alone then the book of psalms for singing beats all hands down....
> 
> As for poetic license, even all bible translations do that... Even the mightly KJV which is still copyrighted in England under the Queens purse......



I'll have to look at those two. I honestly have only seen this website and haven't looked at anything else.


----------



## christiana

Agnus Dei

Alleluia Alleluia 
For our Lord God Almighty reigns 
Alleluia Alleluia 
For our Lord God Almighty reigns 
Alleluia 

Holy Holy 
Are You Lord God Almighty 
Worthy is the Lamb 
Worthy is the Lamb 
You are Holy 
Holy 
Are You Lord God Almighty 
Worthy is the Lamb 
Worthy is the Lamb 
Amen


----------



## christiana

Before the Throne of God Above


Before the throne of God above I have a strong, 
a perfect plea A great High Priest whose name is 
Love Who ever lives and pleads for me

When Satan tempts me to despair and tells me 
of the guilt within Upward I look and see Him there, 
Who made an end to all my sin

Because the sinless Savior died my sinful 
soul is counted free For God the Just is 
satisfied to look on Him and pardon me To look on Him and pardon me

Before the throne of God, I come
Before the throne of God, I come

Behold Him there, the risen Lamb my perfect spotless righteousness 
The great unchangeable I Am, the King of glory and of grace

My name is graven on His hands
My name is written on His heart
I know that while in Heaven, He stands
No tongue can bid me thence depart

One with Himself I cannot die
My soul is purchased with His blood
My life is hid with Christ on high
With Christ my Savior and my God
With Christ my Savior and my God


----------



## christiana

This hymn never fails to bring me to tears. So moving, humbling!

Wonderful, Merciful Savior

Wonderful, merciful Savior
Precious Redeemer and Friend
Who would have thought that a Lamb
Could rescue the souls of men
Oh you rescue the souls of men

Counselor, Comforter, Keeper
Spirit we long to embrace
You offer hope when our hearts have
Hopelessly lost the way
Oh, we've hopelessly lost the way

You are the One that we praise
You are the One we adore
You give the healing and grace
Our hearts always hunger for
Oh, our hearts always hunger for

Almighty, infinite Father
Faithfully loving Your own
Here in our weakness You find us
Falling before Your throne
Oh, we're falling before Your throne


----------



## JonathanHunt

I completely disagree with you on 'In Christ Alone', Michael. It is vastly more than a 'patchy praise chorus'. It bears no comparison with most of the vapid nonsense from the Charismatic stable. Stuart Townend is the finest current British Hymnwriter aside from W Vernon Higham.

Anyway, here is what we are singing this Lord's Day:

*Morning:*

*1.*
O praise our God today:
Come, let us haste to pay
Due thanks and homage to our King.
Bid every power awake, and cheerful music make,
While grateful hearts their tributes bring.

O, praise our God today:
All who have served Him say
How kind and good are all His ways.
He is a Friend in need, He is a Friend indeed;
Come, now, your grateful worship raise.

O, praise our God today: 
Let children all obey,
And, as of old, Hosannas sing;
The Saviour now, as then, will surely listen when
With earnest praise their voices ring.

O, praise our God today:
Nor till tomorrow stay,
For hours and days are passing fast;
This evening’s setting sun, may find our work undone,
And tell us that our day is past.

O, praise our God today:
Our loved ones gone away
Now sing in yonder world of light;
Come, join the heavenly song, come, join the ransomed throng
Who praise Him ceaseless day and night.

Robert Walmsley, 1831-1905


*2.*

*Psalm 139*

Lord, Thou hast searched me, and dost know
Where’er I rest, where’er I go;
Thou knowest all that I have planned,
And all my ways are in Thy hand.
My words from Thee I cannot hide;
I feel Thy power on every side.

O wondrous knowledge, awful might,
Unfathomed depth, unmeasured height!
Where can I go apart from Thee,
Or whither from Thy presence flee?
In Heaven? - it is Thy dwelling fair;
In death’s abode? - lo, Thou art there.

If I the wings of morning take,
And far away my dwelling make,
The hand that leads me, still is Thine,
And my support Thy power divine;
If deepest darkness cover me,
The darkness hideth not from Thee.

To Thee both night and day are bright,
The darkness shineth as the light.
All that I am I owe to Thee;
Thy wisdom, Lord, has fashioned me;
I give my Maker humblest praise,
Whose wondrous works my soul amaze.

The Psalter, 1912

*3. *(for the children)

O, the love that drew salvation’s plan!
O, the grace that brought it down to man!
O, the mighty gulf that God did span - at Calvary!
Mercy there was great, and grace was free;
Pardon there was multiplied to me;
There my burdened soul found liberty - at Calvary!

William Reed Newell, 1868-1956 

*4.*

Thy presence, gracious God, afford
Prepare us to receive Thy Word:
Now let Thy voice engage our ear,
And faith be mixed with what we hear.

_Open our hearts, O Lord, and bless,
And crown Thy gospel with success._

Distracting thoughts and cares remove,
And fix our minds and hopes above;
With food divine may we be fed,
And satisfied with living bread.

To us the sacred Word apply,
With sovereign power and energy;
So may we, moved in faith and fear,
Take to our case the things we hear;

Father, to us, Thy Son reveal,
Teach us to know and do Thy will,
Thy saving power and love display,
And guide us to the realms of day.	

John Fawcett, 1739-1817

*5.*

Lord, I confess to Thee
Sadly my sin;
All I have done and said, 
All I have been:
Purge Thou my sin away, 
Wash Thou my soul this day;
Fit me for Heaven, I pray - 
Lord, make me clean.

Faithful and kind art Thou, 
Forgiving all;
Low at Thy pierced feet, 
Saviour I fall.
O, let the cleansing blood, 
For helpless sinners shed, 
Blood of the Lamb of God, 
Wash o’er my soul.

Then all is peace and light
This soul within;
Thus shall I walk with Thee, 
Saviour unseen;
Leaning on Thee, my God, 
Guided along the road,
In pathways Thou hast trod,
Nothing between.

Horatius Bonar, 1808-89 (edited by me)


*And for the evening:*


*1.*

The God of Abraham praise,
Who reigns enthroned above,
Ancient of everlasting days,
And God of love.
Jehovah, great I AM!
By earth and Heaven confessed;
We bow and bless the sacred name,
For ever blessed.

The God of Abraham praise,
At whose supreme command
From earth we rise, and seek the joys
At His right hand;
We all on earth forsake,
Its wisdom, fame, and power;
And Him our only portion make,
Our shield and tower.

The God of Abraham praise,
Whose all-sufficient grace
Shall guide us all our happy days,
In all our ways:
He is our faithful Friend;
He is our gracious God;
And He will save us to the end,
Through Jesus’ blood.

He by Himself has sworn,
We on His oath depend:
We shall, on eagles’ wings upborne,
To Heaven ascend;
We shall behold His face,
We shall His power adore,
And sing the wonders of His grace
For evermore.

There dwells the Lord our King,
The Lord our Righteousness!
Triumphant o’er the world and sin,
The Prince of Peace.
On Zion’s sacred height,
His kingdom He maintains;
And glorious with His saints in light,
For ever reigns!

The whole triumphant host
Give thanks to God on high:
‘Hail, Father, Son, and Holy Ghost!’
They ever cry.
Hail, Abraham’s God and ours!
We join the heavenly lays
And celebrate with all our powers
His endless praise.

Thomas Olivers, 1725-99


*2.*

And must I part with all I have,
My dearest Lord, for Thee?
It is but right, since Thou hast done
Much more than this for me

Yes, let it go! One look from Thee
Will more than make amends
For all the losses I sustain
Of honour, riches, friends.

Ten thousand worlds, ten thousand lives,
How worthless they appear,
Compared with Thee, my sovereign Lord,
Supremely high and dear!

Saviour of souls, should I from Thee
A single smile obtain,
Though destitute of all things else,
I’ll glory in my gain.

Benjamin Beddome, 1717-95

*3.*

Strangers and exiles on the earth
We seek a country yet above;
Awaiting our eternal rest,
We hope in God’s unfailing love.
Assembled with unnumbered saints,
Enrolled in heaven through Jesus’ blood;
By faith Jerusalem is our home,
The city of the living God.

2. Our God is making all things new:
Heaven and earth will pass away,
The holy city shall descend,
Christ’s bride clothed for her wedding day.
Into her gates will nations flow,
Death, sorrow, pain shall be no more;
In this the New Jerusalem,
We’ll serve forever and adore!

© Daniel Newman 2007

Note this hymn is new and under copyright, we are singing it (in fact we are giving it its very first singing EVER) by kind permission. It is written to the tune Jerusalem by Parry.

*4.*

I know not why God’s wondrous grace
To me has been made known,
Nor why - unworthy as I am - 
He claimed me for His own.

_But ‘I know whom I have believed, and am
Persuaded that He is able to keep that which
I’ve committed unto Him against that day.’_

I know not how this saving faith
To me He did impart,
Or how believing in His Word
Wrought peace within my heart.

I know not how the Spirit moves,
Convincing men of sin,
Revealing Jesus through the Word,
Creating faith in Him.

I know not what of good or ill
May be reserved for me - 
Of weary ways or golden days
Before His face I see.

I know not when my Lord may come;
I know not how, nor where;
If I shall pass the vale of death,
Or meet Him in the air.

Daniel Webster Whittle, 1840-1901



***********************

There ya go. We're singing from hymnsheets because only two of the eight hymns here are actually in our hymnbook. I tend to alternate using a hymnbook and a hymnsheet every other LOrd's day that I preach so that we cover a decent range. ALso there isn't much based upon the Psalms in the hymnbook, and (although it doesn't show so much here) I always like to have a metrical or paraphrase in most selections.

JH


----------



## Davidius

Calvibaptist said:


> BUT, do those who believe in EP actually believe that the Psalter from 1562/1564/1640/1650/1696/or any other year is the inspired Word of God? I think to be consistent on this, you would have to drop "metrical psalters" and sing whatever literal translation you chose, whether KJV, ESV, etc. The metrical psalters take the words of the Psalms and re-write them to make them poetic. I know they try to get as "close" to the original meaning as possible, but they, too, are the words of men (just like our confessions).



How are they the "words of men" any more than English bible translations? Based on your criteria the Psalters which we have would be no less the "word of God" than the average not-100%-literal translation. Word order has to change and some words have to be left out regardless of whether the translation becomes poetic or prosaic.


----------



## Coram Deo

Hey, I never said that... You have the wrong quote name.... 








CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, do those who believe in EP actually believe that the Psalter from 1562/1564/1640/1650/1696/or any other year is the inspired Word of God? I think to be consistent on this, you would have to drop "metrical psalters" and sing whatever literal translation you chose, whether KJV, ESV, etc. The metrical psalters take the words of the Psalms and re-write them to make them poetic. I know they try to get as "close" to the original meaning as possible, but they, too, are the words of men (just like our confessions).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. And according to your argument we'll have to all read the original Hebrew and Greek manuscripts, too, since word order changes and certain words are left out when the prose is translated into English.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Davidius

caddy said:


> Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
> Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
> Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
> Call for songs of loudest praise.
> Teach me some melodious sonnet,
> Sung by flaming tongues above.
> Praise the mount! I’m fixed upon it,
> Mount of Thy redeeming love.
> Sorrowing I shall be in spirit,
> Till released from flesh and sin,
> Yet from what I do inherit,
> Here Thy praises I’ll begin;
> Here I raise my Ebenezer;
> Here by Thy great help I’ve come;
> And I hope, by Thy good pleasure,
> Safely to arrive at home.
> Jesus sought me when a stranger,
> Wandering from the fold of God;
> He, to rescue me from danger,
> Interposed His precious blood;
> How His kindness yet pursues me
> Mortal tongue can never tell,
> Clothed in flesh, till death shall loose me
> I cannot proclaim it well.
> O to grace how great a debtor
> Daily I’m constrained to be!
> Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
> Bind my wandering heart to Thee.
> Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
> Prone to leave the God I love;
> Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
> Seal it for Thy courts above.
> O that day when freed from sinning,
> I shall see Thy lovely face;
> Clothed then in blood washed linen
> How I’ll sing Thy sovereign grace;
> Come, my Lord, no longer tarry,
> Take my ransomed soul away;
> Send thine angels now to carry
> Me to realms of endless day.
> 
> *A finer song has NOT been sung!*



Need one really be an Exclusive Psalmodist to see the irony here? Has a finer song really not been sung? I suppose this is what it means to be consistent in one's application. We should sing hymns because they truly are finer than the inspired, infallible prophecy of Scripture...



thunaer said:


> Hey, I never said that... You have the wrong quote name....




Hehe, I think we cross-posted...I fixed the error while you were typing this.


----------



## reformedman

The sands of time are sinking, the dawn of Heaven breaks;
The summer morn I’ve sighed for—the fair, sweet morn awakes:
Dark, dark hath been the midnight, but dayspring is at hand,
And glory, glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

O Christ, He is the fountain, the deep, sweet well of love!
The streams of earth I’ve tasted more deep I’ll drink above:
There to an ocean fullness His mercy doth expand,
And glory, glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

Oh! Well it is forever, Oh! well forevermore,
My nest hung in no forest of all this death doomed shore:
Yea, let the vain world vanish, as from the ship the strand,
While glory—glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

There the Red Rose of Sharon unfolds its heartsome bloom
And fills the air of heaven with ravishing perfume:
Oh! To behold it blossom, while by its fragrance fanned
Where glory—glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

The King there in His beauty, without a veil is seen:
It were a well spent journey, though seven deaths lay between:
The Lamb with His fair army, doth on Mount Zion stand,
And glory—glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

Oft in yon sea beat prison My Lord and I held tryst,
For Anwoth was not heaven, and preaching was not Christ:
And aye, my murkiest storm cloud was by a rainbow spanned,
Caught from the glory dwelling in Immanuel’s land.

But that He built a Heaven of His surpassing love,
A little new Jerusalem, like to the one above,
“Lord take me over the water” hath been my loud demand,
Take me to my love’s own country, unto Immanuel’s land.

But flowers need nights cool darkness, the moonlight and the dew;
So Christ, from one who loved it, His shining oft withdrew:
And then, for cause of absence my troubled soul I scanned
But glory shadeless shineth in Immanuel’s land.

The little birds of Anwoth, I used to count them blessed,
Now, beside happier altars I go to build my nest:
Over these there broods no silence, no graves around them stand,
For glory, deathless, dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

Fair Anwoth by the Solway, to me thou still art dear,
Even from the verge of heaven, I drop for thee a tear.
Oh! If one soul from Anwoth meet me at God’s right hand,
My heaven will be two heavens, In Immanuel’s land.

I’ve wrestled on towards Heaven, against storm and wind and tide,
Now, like a weary traveler that leaneth on his guide,
Amid the shades of evening, while sinks life’s lingering sand,
I hail the glory dawning from Immanuel’s land.

Deep waters crossed life’s pathway, the hedge of thorns was sharp;
Now, these lie all behind me Oh! for a well tuned harp!
Oh! To join hallelujah with yon triumphant band,
Who sing where glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

With mercy and with judgment my web of time He wove,
And aye, the dews of sorrow were lustered with His love;
I’ll bless the hand that guided, I’ll bless the heart that planned
When throned where glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

Soon shall the cup of glory wash down earth’s bitterest woes,
Soon shall the desert briar break into Eden’s rose;
The curse shall change to blessing the name on earth that’s banned
Be graven on the white stone in Immanuel’s land.

O I am my Beloved’s and my Beloved’s mine!
He brings a poor vile sinner into His “house of wine.”
I stand upon His merit—I know no other stand,
Not even where glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.

I shall sleep sound in Jesus, filled with His likeness rise,
To love and to adore Him, to see Him with these eyes:
’Tween me and resurrection but Paradise doth stand;
Then—then for glory dwelling in Immanuel’s land.

The Bride eyes not her garment, but her dear Bridegroom’s face;
I will not gaze at glory but on my King of grace.
Not at the crown He giveth but on His pierced hand;
The Lamb is all the glory of Immanuel’s land.

I have borne scorn and hatred, I have borne wrong and shame,
Earth’s proud ones have reproached me for Christ’s thrice blessed Name:
Where God His seal set fairest they’ve stamped the foulest brand,
But judgment shines like noonday in Immanuel’s land.

They’ve summoned me before them, but there I may not come,
My Lord says “Come up hither,” My Lord says “Welcome home!”
My King, at His white throne, my presence doth command
Where glory—glory dwelleth in Immanuel’s land.
​
This is the full version that I copy/pasted from cyberhymnal.org but our hymnal has only 3 or 4 of these many lines.

My favorite verse that always hits me hard is when it gets to:

The Bride eyes not her garment, but her dear Bridegroom’s face;
I will not gaze at glory but on my King of grace.
Not at the crown He giveth but on His pierced hand;
The Lamb is all the glory of Immanuel’s land.

If you want to hear the melody, listen here: The Sands of Time Are Sinking


----------



## MW

reformedman said:


> This is the full version that I copy/pasted from cyberhymnal.org but our hymnal has only 3 or 4 of these many lines.



This is my favourite uninspired hymn. The version quoted here contains all stanzas, but with a little re-arrangement. The original version may be found in the back of Samuel Rutherford's letters, complete with references to the specific letters which formed the basis of composition. And although it is sometimes attributed by various hymnals to Samuel Rutherford, it was written by the wife of a Free Church minister -- A. R. Cousin. The stanza which strikes me most is the one beginning, "With mercy and with judgment." Theological deeps! My spirit thrills at the thoughts expressed in the two successive stanzas beginning with "The King there in His beauty" and "Oh! Christ He is the Fountain."


----------



## JBaldwin

> The Bride eyes not her garment, but her dear Bridegroom’s face;
> I will not gaze at glory but on my King of grace.
> Not at the crown He giveth but on His pierced hand;
> The Lamb is all the glory of Immanuel’s land.



Reformed man--This has been a favorite of mine for years. I can still remember the first time I heard it. An Irish gentleman from my church chose it (we didn't have a music director so the elders called out the hymns and started the congregation singing), and he stood there with tears in his eyes singing those words with all his heart. His passion for the Lord left a deep impression on me. 

"I’ll Rest in Christ" 
No more, my God, I boast no more
Of all the deeds that I have done;
I leave the hopes I held before
To trust the merits of Your Son.


So I’ll come to You and rest
From my so-called righteousness.
I will cease my striving and put my hope in Jesus.
Trusting in His work for me.
I’ll rest in Christ.

By sov’reign love I bear His name,
What was my gain I count my loss.
My former pride I call my shame
And nail my glory to His cross.
The finest works of my own hands
Dare not appear before Your throne:
But faith can meet Your law’s demands
For Jesus’ deeds are now my own.


"How Deep The Father's Love For Us"
How deep the Father's love for us, how vast beyond all measure,
That He should give His only Son to make a wretch His treasure.
How great the pain of searing loss, the Father turns His face away,
As wounds which mar the Chosen One bring many sons to glory.

Behold the man upon a cross. My sin upon His shoulders;
Ashamed, I hear my mocking voice call out among the scoffers.
It was my sin that held Him there until it was accomplished;
His dying breath has brought me life - I know that it is finished.

I will not boast in anything, no gifts, no power, no wisdom;
But I will boast in Jesus Christ, His death and resurrection.
Why should I gain from His reward? I cannot give an answer.
But this I know with all my heart, His wounds have paid my ransom.



“O My Soul”
O my soul, arise and bless your Maker, 
for He is your Master and your friend.
Slow to wrath but rich in tender mercy; Worship the Savior Jesus.

King of grace, His love is overwhelming; 
Bread of Life, He’s all I’ll ever need. 
For His blood has purchased me forever bought at the cross of Jesus.

And I will sing for all my days of heaven’s love come down.
Each breath I take will speak His praise 
Until He calls me home.	

When I wake, I know that He is with me; 
When I’m weak, I know that He is strong. 
Though I fall, His arm is there to lean on; Safe on the Rock of Jesus.

Stir in me the songs that You are singing;
Fill my gaze with things as yet unseen. 
Give me faith to move in works of power, making me more like Jesus.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Rock of Ages, not the Def Leppard song but actual hymn.

On a side note don't choirs need to be preached the gospel as well?


----------



## Calvibaptist

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Rock of Ages, not the Def Leppard song but actual hymn.
> 
> On a side note don't choirs need to be preached the gospel as well?



Yeah, although I like the Def Leppard song myself, I don't think its appropriate for church.


----------



## reformedman

Thank you Rev. Winzer, I thought it was M'Cheyne who originally wrote it until I saw some lady in cyberhymnal attributed as writing it, so I was wrong.

@JBaldwin


JBaldwin said:


> Reformed man--This has been a favorite of mine for years. I can still remember the first time I heard it. An Irish gentleman from my church chose it (we didn't have a music director so the elders called out the hymns and started the congregation singing), and he stood there with tears in his eyes singing those words with all his heart. His passion for the Lord left a deep impression on me.



My eyes well up when I hear my congregation sing those stanzas also, not because they are out of key but because we as a congregation, are all together looking together for that blessed hope and glorious appearing, when we will see our Lord.


----------



## JonathanHunt

*SOUNDING A NOTE OF CAUTION*

Brethren and Sisters

Some have posted modern hymns here, which are under copyright. You should be aware that if you reproduce these lyrics, the very least you should do is credit the author and state that the work is copyright.

Now, I don't agree with hymns even being under copyright law, but they are. Several of Stuart Townend's hymns have been posted without credit here.

Let's keep the board 'above reproach'!!


----------



## Calvibaptist

JonathanHunt said:


> *SOUNDING A NOTE OF CAUTION*
> 
> Brethren and Sisters



Shouldn't it be "Sisteren?"


----------



## JonathanHunt

Calvibaptist said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SOUNDING A NOTE OF CAUTION*
> 
> Brethren and Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Sisteren?"
Click to expand...



**SEVERAL DISRESPECTFUL REMARKS ABOUT A PASTOR BEING SO PEDANTIC DELETED***


----------



## jbergsing

WOW! My list is too long to post here but I'll leave you a few of the better known songs:

Amazing Grace (Still brings tears to my eyes when we sing it...)
Grace Like Rain (Todd Agnew) ... Yes, it is a spin off of Amazing Grace. What can I say ... I like the song!
Holy Holy Holy
It Is Well With My Soul


----------



## Calvibaptist

JonathanHunt said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SOUNDING A NOTE OF CAUTION*
> 
> Brethren and Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Sisteren?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> **SEVERAL DISRESPECTFUL REMARKS ABOUT A PASTOR BEING SO PEDANTIC DELETED***
Click to expand...


I hope you are not using Webster's third definition of pedantic:



> 3 : UNIMAGINATIVE, PEDESTRIAN


----------



## Coram Deo

Thats Funny, I too had to look up the word Pedantic on Webster's dictionary and was wondering the same thing.... 



Calvibaptist said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Sisteren?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **SEVERAL DISRESPECTFUL REMARKS ABOUT A PASTOR BEING SO PEDANTIC DELETED***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are not using Webster's third definition of pedantic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 : UNIMAGINATIVE, PEDESTRIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Archlute

I have been enjoying the older Lutheran hymns more and more as of late. Their piety and soberness has been refreshing to my heart (although, appearantly not to the Baptists who attend the chapel, as whenever I insert a song such as "Redeemed, How I Love to Proclaim It" or "Amazing Grace" I receive comments like "Oh, I was so glad to sing those good old hymns today, nothing like the stuffy 'Presbyterian' hymns you usually pick...."

Some current favorites:

Great God What Do I See and Hear? The End of Things Created!

Ah Holy Jesus, How Hast Thou Offended 

Oh Sacred Head, Now Wounded

Holy Ghost, Dispell Our Sadness

Oh Love, How Deep, How Broad, How High! (especially when played on a big pipe organ)

My Song is Love Unknown 

Patrick's Breastplate


----------



## Coram Deo

These two among a few others were my favorites in worship before I went EP... They are now my Favorites outside of worship......

In addition to 
Ah Holy Jesus, How has thou Offended 
Oh Sacred Head, Now wounded

I also love outside of worship....
If Thou But Offer God to Guide Thee
The Deep Deep love of Jesus
Who is this so weak and helpless
Let all mortal flesh keep silence
Stricken, Smitten and Afflicted

and some others



Archlute said:


> Some current favorites:
> 
> Ah Holy Jesus, How Hast Thou Offended
> 
> Oh Sacred Head, Now Wounded


----------



## JBaldwin

Jonathan--Thanks for that reminder. I'll Rest in Christ" was originally written by Isaac Watts and reworded by David Ward. "How Deep the Father's Love" And "O My Soul" were written by Stuart Townend.


----------

